# 
.   -        .             .  ,    .   ,         ,             .   ,        .                 ,     ,   .    ,   ,       ?

----------

(     )      -

----------


## y-svetlana-1977

,  ,       .-. 
       .

----------


## y-svetlana-1977

,       ,   .       1  3  45   .     ,      .
     ,     .       ,    .
         ,       .

----------

,      (_ ),   .        -

----------


## y-svetlana-1977

,      ( )    .              .        .

----------


## _68

> 


  ,   ,  .     10     .

----------

-      .       (      -      -    )

----------


## _68

> 


    ,    .  ,      . :  ,

----------

,   .     .                ()  .     -         .  "  "    .                .

----------


## y-svetlana-1977

, ,        ,           .                   .        .

----------

,              ? 
      ,    ,              ?
 ,       (..  2012 ,   ,     9 )      ?
              ?  ?

----------


## 1977

> 


,     ,           (      )    ,    ,         .




> ?


,   ,      (    ).

----------

.      ,  ,       ,    ,     .

----------


## 1977

> ,


!  ,    !

----------

,            ?     ?

----------


## 1977

> ?


      ?     .

----------

,        .      2013 ,        2012.       -?

----------


## 1977

> -?


,       ,  , ,         .    ,       .

----------

.     -      -   - -          2012 .     ?    -      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 1977

> ?


   ?    - ,   ...

----------


## reanimation

, ,  ,   ""  "" .  -  ?         ?

 :


    ,        

    ,  28.03.2013 .      --  .       ------       ,          2012 .  
      ,      ,          2012 .      ,             . ,  .3 . 80   ,  :
     ,          2012 ;
                     .

 :
,  28.03.2013 .       --  .       -----       ,          2012 .  
	              ,  ---        10  . . 




 .

----------

